# grouper Sunday help...



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

going bottom fishing in the gulf Sunday any suggestions on a reef or wreck for grouper or amberjack.:thumbsup: in heading out of Pensacola pass.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Take a barf bag..... and check the grouper regs.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

BAHAHAAHEHE !! barf bag, what kinda car do drive?? BUIIIIICK!!! all in fun, that means rough seas ahead !!!:thumbup:


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

always had decent luck at Paradise Hole


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My suggestion is DONT!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm having Withdraws !!!


----------

